# The things you see when you don't have a gun!



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

I was out fishing when I heard a noise behind me. When I looked arround I saw I had company...only 8 meters away..I was down wind so it did not smell me. I took some pics and eventually he thought something was up and just wandered off.




View attachment 187977


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 25, 2011)

ooo scary!

they can be real dangerous can't they?


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 25, 2011)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> ooo scary!
> 
> they can be real dangerous can't they?


 i found they are not to bad once you train them with a .338 federal


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not quite the same looking at them through a camera hey. A few years ago I was walking along the base of a gorge with a rock wall on one side and a deep, fast flowing creek on the other, with about 3m of land to walk on between the 2. My old man wandered off to drain the snake behind a tree about 20m away, and managed to startle a decent sized (100 to 130kg) boar out of the stump it was sleeping under. First I knew about it was what I thought was a roo coming through the grass....when I saw what it actually was I climbed that rock faster than I have ever climbed in my life :lol: Wasn't getting in the way of that thing with no dog or bangstick.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 25, 2011)

I've shot hundreds of these guys, I get no joy from killing them but I do get joy seeing a swamp recover after wiping out a mob of pigs that have shredded everything above ground and a meter below. 

FYI there are 2 feral pigs for every man, woman and child in Australia. That's ugly maths.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 25, 2011)

SteveNT, Can you get two for me mate? Nothin down where I am except foxes, rabbits and in some places Sambar and Hog-nosed deer.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 25, 2011)

I like shooting animals... With a camera.
I'm an animal lover and even killing a spider makes me guilty 
The biggest thing I've ever killed (on purpose) was a huntsman.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been charged a few times while bowhunting.....as i am sure rednut or anyone else who has been charged by an angry boar will say the WHOOFING sound they make turns your blood cold. I have always prided myself as being of reasonable courage but everytime in the face of an angry boar I have turned to jelly


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 25, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I have been charged a few times while bowhunting.....as i am sure rednut or anyone else who has been charged by an angry boar will say the WHOOFING sound they make turns your blood cold. I have always prided myself as being of reasonable courage but everytime in the face of an angry boar I have turned to jelly


lol yeah mate its not fun i used to hunt in alot of real thick bush and nearly copped a few


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

View attachment 187979
I used to walk through a sorghum crop dressed like the crop hahah this pig i shot from 4 meteres almost got me. i had nowhere to run.....very scary.....I always treat anything i hunt with respect anyway but this day I had a lot more respect. It looks a lot bigger than it was because i am sitting a bit back in the self timed photo. It would have been about 75kg.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's why you hunt with guns! Not saying i don't like bows, just feel safer with a gun


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 25, 2011)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> SteveNT, Can you get two for me mate? Nothin down where I am except foxes, rabbits and in some places Sambar and Hog-nosed deer.


 
Come and get your own, there's no shortage.

We have sambar deer here too. Believe it or not there are plenty on Cobourg Peninsular. north west Arnhem Land. They were introduced by a " save the seamen society" from Victoria in the 1920's. They also introduced Fallow and Barasingha deer at Cobourg and Rhusa in the Torres Strait. The idea was that shipwrecked sailors would wash up on a beach, grab a breath and pull down a passing dear.

I have "hunted" samba on Coboug but never to kill. To get decent photos I covered myself in mud from a buffalo wallow because they can see, smell and hear you from miles away.

It was a rediculous project. The sambar are still there and I personally believe the Barasingha are there too in pockets.

The Rhusa disappeared and were found 3 years later on another island 40km away. They dont mind a swim if the grass is greener.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> That's why you hunt with guns! Not saying i don't like bows, just feel safer with a gun



I thought a similar thing when i was running away from it


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahaha!


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

Nothing like bowhunting in amoungst rubbervine or lantana stands on cattle property where the only passageways are the ones worn in by the cows. Annoy something in there and the options are limited as you'd know. Im no coward (I didn't used to be anyway, have my doubts about that these days :lol: ) but after a few close calls on one property in particular and one of mates fathers copping a tusk, my hunting buddy and I went from a bow each to one person carrying their bow and one carrying a pump action Tauras .45LC as the 'situation solver' when we were in the reallllly thick stuff. Saved my bacon at least twice.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

View attachment 187980
Just going through some photos on a boring old friday night.....this big sow almost got me too but there was a tree.....I got it from about 6 meters away. i walk very slow and always into the wind....usually in the hottest part of the day too.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 25, 2011)

And people say guns are bad...

"situation solver" - i like that term.

Where'd ya shoot that sow Guzzo? In the ****?


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a mate that grew up on Groote eyeland, he flys light aircraft for a local company. He say's in the arvo coming in you can see the deer (not sure what species) easily when you come in low, and uses it as an excuse to do a recon over the area for his night time hunting. Get this...deer with a spotlight and .22 magnum. I don't know anyone else that does it like that, and I didn't actually believe him until his cousin brought a bunch of photo's over one day from his trip up there. Im just waiting on a chance to head up.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

rednut said:


> Nothing like bowhunting in amoungst rubbervine or lantana stands on cattle property where the only passageways are the ones worn in by the cows. Annoy something in there and the options are limited as you'd know. Im no coward (I didn't used to be anyway, have my doubts about that these days :lol: ) but after a few close calls on one property in particular and one of mates fathers copping a tusk, my hunting buddy and I went from a bow each to one person carrying their bow and one carrying a pump action Tauras .45LC as the 'situation solver' when we were in the reallllly thick stuff. Saved my bacon at least twice.


 


HAHA......I made this knife out of an old spring as my last line of defence but when it came to the crunch I found running was the best option
View attachment 187981




AnimalCollector6 said:


> And people say guns are bad...
> 
> "situation solver" - i like that term.
> 
> Where'd ya shoot that sow Guzzo? In the ****?


 
Yeah...I think they call it a Texas Heart Shot


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a very cool sorghum suit, btw, lmfao.

Knives....I always carry a pretty decent one as a backup, but yet I've always found that a tree is a better option :lol:


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

rednut said:


> That's a very cool sorghum suit, btw, lmfao.


 
I was walking in the crop on the property when i saw a ute comming....i thought it was the farmer and walked out flagging him down....it turned out being someone i had never seen before and he kept driving. When i went to say goodbye to the property owner he said Well RAMBO....you frightened the s__T out of out header driver. hahah they used to call me rambo haha


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 25, 2011)

A big sow does a lot more damage with her sideways tusks than a boar will ever do. And she will go on with the job if there are piglets involved. I've been flattened by both and I'll take the boar any day.

Just watch a big mob, the biggest sow rules and the boars are her playthings.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> A big sow does a lot more damage with her sideways tusks than a boar will ever do. And she will go on with the job if there are piglets involved. I've been flattened by both and I'll take the boar any day.
> 
> Just watch a big mob, the biggest sow rules and the boars are her playthings.


 
Sounds like my work hahaha

Here is another mob I saw when armed with a fishing rod....SteveNT you might recognise this place!View attachment 187991


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 25, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 187980
> Just going through some photos on a boring old friday night.....this big sow almost got me too but there was a tree.....I got it from about 6 meters away. i walk very slow and always into the wind....usually in the hottest part of the day too.


 
You look ridiculous.



rednut said:


> Saved my bacon at least twice.



Ha ha pardon the pun whilst shooting pigs : )


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> You look ridiculous.
> 
> I know hahah here i am looking ridiculous againView attachment 188004
> 
> ...


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 25, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Darlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You look ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 25, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Darlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You look ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> guzzo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice mate.
> ...


----------



## staceelee (Feb 25, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 187980
> Just going through some photos on a boring old friday night.....this big sow almost got me too but there was a tree.....I got it from about 6 meters away. i walk very slow and always into the wind....usually in the hottest part of the day too.



lol i thought the first pic was fake! i didnt realise you actually wear that type of thing when u go hunting!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh don't worry it is not the most rediculous I can look.....here is an old pic from 1990 when i did a trip up to Darwin in a valiant ute with 3 friends. We paid our way by catching and selling feral pigs to the chiller boxes. It was so cold we used blankets from our swags as jumpers to keep warm. Look like a couple of gringos........I am the cool dude on the leftView attachment 188007


----------



## staceelee (Feb 25, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Oh don't worry it is not the most rediculous I can look.....here is an old pic from 1990 when i did a trip up to Darwin in a valiant ute with 3 friends. We paid our way by catching and selling feral pigs to the chiller boxes. It was so cold we used blankets from our swags as jumpers to keep warm. Look like a couple of gringos........I am the cool dude on the leftView attachment 188007



haha you look like mexicans


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

"*Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!*"


----------



## Radar (Feb 26, 2011)

hahahahah....I can possibly equal or better that. 
Not me, I took the photo, just one of the blokes I used to go bush with in the NT. Embrace it eh....


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Guzzo, I recognise Hardy's camped out there on a couch once, on the side of the river.
(just for something different)


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 26, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I thought a similar thing when i was running away from it



But the problem with a gun is they can hear where you are! 

i shot a small baor last year that was sleeping under a tree, i was too close and didn't take into account the distance for my scope to be true. I shot it a little too low, it stood up and looked at me and i couldn't quite decide weather to hit it again or to run up a tree lol.I ended up shooting it a second time in the face which dropped it instantly.

I would love to get some locations off you for sambar. A mate of mine's family has lives at the outstation on Araru Point, we go out camping every dry, i'm yet to see anything that resembles a deer.

There's also supposed to be another colony living out Daly river way, around about where the hippo was shot



SteveNT said:


> Come and get your own, there's no shortage.
> 
> We have sambar deer here too. Believe it or not there are plenty on Cobourg Peninsular. north west Arnhem Land. They were introduced by a " save the seamen society" from Victoria in the 1920's. They also introduced Fallow and Barasingha deer at Cobourg and Rhusa in the Torres Strait. The idea was that shipwrecked sailors would wash up on a beach, grab a breath and pull down a passing dear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 26, 2011)

people that annoy me?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 26, 2011)

That's some pretty serious camouflage there Guzzo! Wow! ...and I haven't seen wild pigs in those numbers before ...no wonder they are a problem. I certainly wouldn't have a problem pulling the trigger on an few porkers like that :lol: Can you eat them, or are they full of parasites?


----------



## Flanders199 (Feb 26, 2011)

Brilliant photo mate


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> That's some pretty serious camouflage there Guzzo! Wow! ...and I haven't seen wild pigs in those numbers before ...no wonder they are a problem. I certainly wouldn't have a problem pulling the trigger on an few porkers like that :lol: Can you eat them, or are they full of parasites?



Full of parasites mate. Tho some of the professionals export them to Germany, they like
their swine. Mostly they are used for pet meat.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> That's some pretty serious camouflage there Guzzo! Wow! ...and I haven't seen wild pigs in those numbers before ...no wonder they are a problem. I certainly wouldn't have a problem pulling the trigger on an few porkers like that :lol: Can you eat them, or are they full of parasites?



We used to eat the ones in the crop when I was young and poor.....but I don't eat them these days haha



rednut said:


> hahahahah....I can possibly equal or better that.
> Not me, I took the photo, just one of the blokes I used to go bush with in the NT. Embrace it eh....View attachment 188041




I think you win



waruikazi said:


> But the problem with a gun is they can hear where you are!
> 
> i shot a small baor last year that was sleeping under a tree, i was too close and didn't take into account the distance for my scope to be true. I shot it a little too low, it stood up and looked at me and i couldn't quite decide weather to hit it again or to run up a tree lol.I ended up shooting it a second time in the face which dropped it instantly.
> 
> ...



I hear there are Banteng not far from you


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I hear there are Banteng not far from you



There are but the T/O's can sell them for about $14k each so they ask us not to shoot them and go for buff instead. Then there is the Mary River stn, i'm hoping the river comes down soon so i can go on a meat trip out there.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> There are but the T/O's can sell them for about $14k each so they ask us not to shoot them and go for buff instead. Then there is the Mary River stn, i'm hoping the river comes down soon so i can go on a meat trip out there.





Wow $14k.....Overseas hunters i suppose will pay that. I shot a red deer with my bow once fro 60 yards. I took all the meat and a friend who knew a butcher turned it into sausages for me. They were the nicest sausages, big and fat and full of meat and very lean too....I'm hungry just thinking about it. There is something very cool about hunting your own food. What will you be hunting for meat? I have tried camel steaks and they were lovely


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Wow $14k.....Overseas hunters i suppose will pay that. I shot a red deer with my bow once fro 60 yards. I took all the meat and a friend who knew a butcher turned it into sausages for me. They were the nicest sausages, big and fat and full of meat and very lean too....I'm hungry just thinking about it. There is something very cool about hunting your own food. What will you be hunting for meat? I have tried camel steaks and they were lovely



If we do go to the station it will be for deer, they have a few diff species there.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> If we do go to the station it will be for deer, they have a few diff species there.


 
Sounds great......You should get a bow.....


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Sounds great......You should get a bow.....



I am dead keen to get a bow guzz, but i just don't know what i should get or where to get one. I know i'd prefer a recurve over a compound but that is about all i know.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

i've got a 70 pounder but haven't had a chance to take it out yet!!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 28, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> i've got a 70 pounder but haven't had a chance to take it out yet!!


 
70 pound will handle anything in Australia you want to hunt.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah i thought it'd be right, if i'm ever up that way i'll be sure to bag a couple.


----------

